# Microsoft wireless desktop elite keyboard



## cgspot (Jan 21, 2008)

I too have a PROBLEM with a Microsoft desktop elite keyboard

I have recently purchased a Microsoft desktop elite keyboard and have installed it with an updated driver
onto my Windows XP/sp2 system.

With each new cold startup the Intellitype Pro (driver version 5.0.174.0) does not load and therefore the 
keyboard does not work. A default HID keyboard device shows in the keyboard properties window.

Only after a warm reboot will will Microsoft PS/2 keyboard (Intellitype Pro) show up in the 
keyboard properties window.

What can I do to get the system to recognize the Microsoft PS/2 keyboard (Intellitype Pro) at each new
cold start?

Please help
Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Wireless Optical Desktop Elite requires Microsoft Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005 or Windows® Vista® Home Premium or Ultimate. Earlier Media Center Edition versions are not supported.
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/microsoft-keyboard-driver.html


----------



## cgspot (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for the reply

While the spotware you directed me to is a newer version than the one I had installed the system still does not recognize the keyboard from a cold starup, only after a warm reboot will it see the keyboard and software?

Thanx, just wondering if you have any other ideas - it seems to default to a HID-device-system-keyboard from boot. The attached Microsoft PS/2 Keyboard (intelliTypePro) - device id *pnp030 is not accessible after a cold start even through mskey, only after a warm reboot will it show in mskey and activate.

Thanks for any help or suggestions
cgspot


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is pnp enabled in the bios


----------



## cgspot (Jan 21, 2008)

dai said:


> is pnp enabled in the bios


Yes, still no luck


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset


----------

